
A former Microsoft engineer stole more than $10M from the company - techlover14159
https://news.yahoo.com/former-microsoft-engineer-stole-more-175514802.html
======
duxup
It would be interesting to learn the technical side of things on how he
managed to pull out $10M in gift cards from this ecommerce system.

Like it would seem to be a simple audit would discover that "Hey $10M more
gift cards have been redeemed than were sold..."

~~~
cable2600
I think he has the source code that can generate XBox Live Gift Cards by
exploiting the server. Then convert them to Microsoft Points and then issue a
refund over time.

He got greedy and got caught, I am sure it triggered some sort of loss
prevention algorithm. Microsoft is not stupid and a $10M USD rebate would show
up in a log somewhere and be read by a bot to flag it as suspicious.

------
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22425648)

